# Northants meet anyone.????



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just testing the water to see if anyone fancy a meet in Northants as all the other meets like Kneesworth, East Mids are a little far for us locals.anyone up for it venues and ideas welcome. 

Ian.


----------



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

Barton, you know I am up for it but would prefer weekend and not evening. We may have asked this question before?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Been watching the forum the last few months see there are quite a few new members in Northants so i thought i would just test the water again after a poor reponse the last time, do you no any good pubs with carparking in your area Mick you cound recommend as i don't know the pub scene very well myself. :?: The best one i can come up with in KeTTering is Hobson Choice up by the picture house large carpark also other dining places on site Frankies & bennie and Indian.

Thanks Ian.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

what about a meet at burger king at sixfields :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sixfields ok for me plenty of cark parking and dining places.how are your contacts caney for getting good meet together. :?:


----------



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

Ian, the wife works at a brewery and she gets a good discount, so I know less of the Pub scene than you. Let us see how the responses go.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mick996r said:


> Ian, the wife works at a brewery and she gets a good discount, so I know less of the Pub scene than you. Let us see how the responses go.


Ok Mick we will see how the resonse goes if its like the last time guess we can forget it. :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Why not just go to Kneesworth, we travel from Aylesbury to Kneesworth, I'm sure your a lot closer. :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Still 60 miles on a week day don't get back from work till 7 some nights running my own business then up early next morning that why i thought i would try and get a local meet together. :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

burger king is good for me, but wont we all look lide yopung chavs in the argos car park. A pub might be better..


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Has anything been resolved for a Northampton meet yet?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't seem to get any interest in this area,i have tried 3 times before but if someone want to get the ball rolling lets see what happens,my be a daytime meet over the xmas hols . :?


----------



## lfb146 (Jul 8, 2006)

What about the last sunday in January?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Sunday 28th is fine with me

Just let me know where and i'll be there!

If all else fails you could always come to the Santa Pod meeting. Just down the road from you chaps.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Cannot get no interest in this meets after 3 or 4 goes think i will give up.Kneesworth looks the best option with Nick east mids meets but sunday afternoons are a no for me.


----------

